# Haruki Murakami and David Mitchell



## crazylegs (Jul 17, 2003)

I've been raving about Haruki Murakami and David Mitchell recently. 

There is a chapter in David Mitchell's debut, Ghostwritten, that tells the history of China through the eyes of a very old woman. It's one of the most beautiful pieces of writing I've seen in a long time. I had to read it three times, and then out loud to my wife!

Highly recommended to anyone who has room for another book in the pile.

Here is a link to David Mitchell, with an excerpt from Ghostwritten:

http://www.randomhouse.com/boldtype/1100/mitchell/

And here is a link to a Murakami excerpt:

http://www.randomhouse.com/boldtype/0299/murakami/excerpt.html


----------



## Karen (Aug 20, 2003)

Ooooooooh, I am the biggest Murakami fangirl you'll find (I'm even reading the OTHER Murakami, just so I'll know that I've covered al the material written by anyone with the name Murakami^^). I think half the reason why I'm learning Japanese is so that I can read Haruki Murakami's as-of-yet untranslated books.

Are you implying that there's some sort of similarity between Murakami and Mitchell, or that you just happen to enjoy both of them?? Because if Mitchell's writing shares some qualities with Murakami, I'm definitely going to want to check that out at some point.

Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Aramis (Sep 20, 2012)

I am currently reading Murakami's IQ84 and the good news is that it's a trilogy.

Superb.


----------



## Caragula (Nov 10, 2012)

I've only read Number Nine Dream and Cloud Atlas by Mitchell, the latter was phenomenal, right up there with my other favourite books.


----------

